# Hi, I'm new here!



## #1is1TTC#2

Hello Everyone! This place looked fun, and encouraging. I'm new, obviously, trying to get the hang of things and this is my first post. Is that what you call it, a post? LOL.... be patient w/ me. ;)

My name is Stefanie, I'm 23, the hubs and I have a little boy who will be 1 on Thanksgiving this year, HOW EXCITING, and we're trying for #2, I'm 10 DPO. Of course, the wait is driving my batty! and I feel like this... :muaha: 

I'm supposed to start this weekend, but I'm going to challenge myself to go through Monday (so I know if I'm late.) But I might do this... :hissy: 

Any tips on passing the time, other than sitting at work pulling my hair out?? ;)

Look forward to chatting w/ everyone!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey, 

Im Kayleigh 23 and have two lil girls. I need to pass this weekend quickly too. Im afraid i dont have any tips but hopefully if we think of any we can pass the ideas around!!!!


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb good luck :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## mommy2

welcome to the forum - look forward to chatting with you


----------



## Charlotte-j

welcome to baby and bump :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

*Welcome To BnB* :hi:


----------



## Carlena

welcome to bnb


----------



## leo

hi also new hun on only on 7 day of cycle so i have a long wait to go till next test . ttc no 2 im just trying to sort out every thing out for xmas lets hope its only a short stay and we get :bfp: for xmas would be great lots of baby:dust: for gem x


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Suz

:wave: Welcome to BnB


----------



## yaya

Welcome to BnB! xx


----------



## massacubano

welcome to bnb, my niece was born just after thanksgiving last year so are almost exactly the same age :)


----------



## Collette

Im a lot older than most on this site but have joined because my little girl :happydance:is about to be a mummy :cloud9::and Im more an not a bit outdated on babies and stuff and might be of some use to younger people on site


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!!


----------



## Mum2aprincess

hey I'm new too! :) ttc #2 and currently have a little girl who is 17months.. Good luck!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello and Welcome! :wave:


----------



## want my baby

Hey im new here, just looking or advice, i recently found out im pregnant even though im only 19 and my doctors told me im about 6 weeks gone.. thing is i went for a scan and she said she couldnt see anything
im afraid im going to lose my baby..my hcg levels are at 400 and they said its normal as im really only 3 or 4 weeks pregnant.
me and my boyfriend are really looking forward to the baby now..
has this ever happened to anyone??
should i be worried?? 
thanks, want my baby...


----------



## want my baby

can anyone gimme advice??


----------



## billlumbergh

6 weeks scans generally show bugger all! at my scan you couldn't see anything except the yolk sac which looked like nothing IMO! then 2 weeks later there was a teeny baby shape and a heartbeat! try not to worry, i'm sure everything'll be fine, sit tight till your next scan! :hugs:


----------



## v2007

Welcome.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Slimshadii

Hi! Am new here:happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :D Hope all is well with you xx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome hun!


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------

